# new state record blue



## pendog66

i talked to my boss today and he said that there is a new state record bluecat and that it was over 90 pounds. anyone hear about it yet or have pics?


----------



## Fishman

News to me, would love to hear it was true. My moneys on some dude, who caught a 90lber at a paylake, told the guys at work, next time ya know someones talking about a state record through hearsay 

Keep us updated if you hear anything else.


----------



## pendog66

found the story and that fish is a beast!

http://www.wnewsj.com/main.asp?SectionID=1&SubSectionID=1&ArticleID=177472&TM=63851.83


----------



## Joey209

Wow!Thats awesome!!!!


----------



## fishdealer04

Very nice fish. Shame though that you have to kill them for the record, that fish is probably pretty old and there are not many like that.


----------



## H2O Mellon

Holy cow. Downtown area.... Wow.


----------



## One Legged Josh

Good for him. I knew the record from last year wouldnt hold out for long.


----------



## H2O Mellon

I would love to know more details of this. If anyone sees more articles, post them. Hopefully there are some better pics of the fish. 

Man, the backdrops of the new state record fish caught from a boat near downtown Cincy are countless.


----------



## wabi

From our local radio station - 


> CINCINNATI (AP)  Two southern Ohio fishermen say they've landed a state-record sized blue catfish, and they have videotape to prove it.
> 
> Chris Rolph of Williamsburg hooked into the 96-pound blue cat Wednesday night while fishing with buddy Jon Owens near Cincinnati. The next day, they got WKRC-TV to videotape them holding the fish and releasing it into a private pond near their homes.
> 
> Rolph has started the certification process with the Ohio Department of Natural Resources Division of Wildlife, which lists the Ohio record for a blue catfish as a 57.2 pounder caught in June 2008 in the Ohio River.
> 
> Division fish biologist Debbie Walters said Friday that records for this species have been recognized for about a year in Ohio, and that blue catfish can exceed 100 pounds.


----------



## pendog66

hopefully that fish finds its way back to the river, but unfortunately it probaly didnt make it through the weighing process


----------



## wabi

According to the story I posted it did survive, but it isn't in the river. 


> The next day, they got WKRC-TV to videotape them holding the fish and releasing it into a private pond near their homes.


----------



## sploosh56

For some reason I always thought the blue catfish was a threatened species in Ohio. Was it ever?


----------



## bgrapala

They were considered threatened before Jan 1, 2008. 

I love this quote from another story:

"It will replace the first ever state record blue catfish certified in 2008 of 57 pounds 3.2 ounces. "

I think its pretty safe to say that it did a little more than replace that record!! What a BEAST!!!


----------



## pendog66

wabi said:


> According to the story I posted it did survive, but it isn't in the river.


has it gone through the state scales and everything yet? just because they weighed it and put it in a pond doesnt mean its in the clear catching a fish that big puts a extreme amount of stress on the fish


----------



## Fisherman 3234

I sure hope that fish survived, and hopefully if they can catch it again the ODNR will take some DNA samples to study it. A fish like that could be equated to Andre the giant from a genetics standpoint. It's just a little bit of a shame that it's out of the river system now and it won't be making other big 96 lbers in the future. Still a great fish though, what a monster.


----------



## UFM82

But Ky and Ohio did a survey a while back and moved them to the "species of concern" list, opening them up to game fishing status. I was thinking the same thing but read the Ohio DNR page regarding them and now we know. Nice catch! I think I had that fish on last weekend be it broke my Zebco 202. LOL

UFM82


----------



## fishdealer04

Isnt it illegal to take a gamefish and move it to another body of water if its not being used as bait? I always get confused with the rules on it.


----------



## awfootball

Wow that is a monster! too bad they have to kill it i agree..


----------



## dinkbuster1

fishdealer04 said:


> Isnt it illegal to take a gamefish and move it to another body of water if its not being used as bait? I always get confused with the rules on it.


only if its going back into another public waterway. they released into a private pond.


----------



## Salmonid

Ok, I am suprised no one has brought this up but it does seem a bit odd that the fish doesnt have any marks on it at all, ( strange for a river fish in Post spawn conditions) also read somewhere in the many articles I read online that he said he caught like 500 lbs of blues that night and like 10 over 20 lbs all from the same spot??? Isnt it odd since Blues do not gang up in holes this time of year?? I thought it was only in the winter that they tolerate each other in the same holes as most predators are, only willing to have other competition around when fish are not aggressive?? He said it was taken from a 65 ft hole and there are only 2 I know of in the whole stretch from Tanners up to Meldahl (I am sure there are a few more but not many) so that narrows it down. Also, seems odd that no one for the last month has hardly taken any blues and no one has taken any from the really deep holes in the river ( > 50 ft) Just my thought on this and if its legit, great!! that just means less folks killing a 55,60,65,70,75,80,85,90 or 95 lb fish since it wouldnt be a record anyways, I might add that a guy I work with is the "king of payponds" and has told me the last 2 weeks the blues have been on fire there. 

To bad Ohio doesnt institute a "Lie detector" policy for potential state records like a lot of other states do. The video BTW is him with the fish on the ground, heck that doesnt prove anything. I need to see some pictures on the boat and trust me, anyone who has a livewell big enough to hold a 100 lb blue certainly has a camera/phone on board. 

Another point is after he caught it and had it weighed 40 minutes from the river, he then called DNR in Xenia to have the guy drive down there so that was another 1.5-2 hrs I imagine. Once it was all said and done, I would have loved to have seen it make its way back to the river as we all know the stress on a big fish will be high and all the handling, after all its not easy to hold a 100 lb anything without hurting it. If it lives, It will take a fish that size only weeks to eat everthing in a pond and then slowly starve to death. I imagine a fish that size can eat at least 10 lbs of fish a day and a good 1 acre pond may only have 200 - 300 lbs of fish in it. 

Just some random thoughts here, and hope for this guys sake its all legit!! a Great catch in anyones book and yeah, Im a bit jealous....

Salmonid


----------



## catfish_hunter

What an awesome fish...Even if for some reason its not legit, He still had to have caught it at some point...And a 96lb cat is amazing no matter if its 100% legit or not...


----------



## pendog66

Salmonid said:


> Ok, I am suprised no one has brought this up but it does seem a bit odd that the fish doesnt have any marks on it at all, ( strange for a river fish in Post spawn conditions) also read somewhere in the many articles I read online that he said he caught like 500 lbs of blues that night and like 10 over 20 lbs all from the same spot??? Isnt it odd since Blues do not gang up in holes this time of year?? I thought it was only in the winter that they tolerate each other in the same holes as most predators are, only willing to have other competition around when fish are not aggressive?? He said it was taken from a 65 ft hole and there are only 2 I know of in the whole stretch from Tanners up to Meldahl (I am sure there are a few more but not many) so that narrows it down. Also, seems odd that no one for the last month has hardly taken any blues and no one has taken any from the really deep holes in the river ( > 50 ft) Just my thought on this and if its legit, great!! that just means less folks killing a 55,60,65,70,75,80,85,90 or 95 lb fish since it wouldnt be a record anyways, I might add that a guy I work with is the "king of payponds" and has told me the last 2 weeks the blues have been on fire there.
> 
> To bad Ohio doesnt institute a "Lie detector" policy for potential state records like a lot of other states do. The video BTW is him with the fish on the ground, heck that doesnt prove anything. I need to see some pictures on the boat and trust me, anyone who has a livewell big enough to hold a 100 lb blue certainly has a camera/phone on board.
> 
> Another point is after he caught it and had it weighed 40 minutes from the river, he then called DNR in Xenia to have the guy drive down there so that was another 1.5-2 hrs I imagine. Once it was all said and done, I would have loved to have seen it make its way back to the river as we all know the stress on a big fish will be high and all the handling, after all its not easy to hold a 100 lb anything without hurting it. If it lives, It will take a fish that size only weeks to eat everthing in a pond and then slowly starve to death. I imagine a fish that size can eat at least 10 lbs of fish a day and a good 1 acre pond may only have 200 - 300 lbs of fish in it.
> 
> Just some random thoughts here, and hope for this guys sake its all legit!! a Great catch in anyones book and yeah, Im a bit jealous....
> 
> Salmonid


good point


----------



## UFM82

I knew the naysaters would chime in with suspicions. I heard the guy on WLW today. At face value, I'd say he's truthful. However, there could always be something amiss. However, at this point, I'm ok with his story. I know of two spots within sight of Downtown that are 60' deep. Who's to say what happened? Why must we second guess? It's not like he's going to claim a big reward. 

The ONLY thing I heard in the story was this. He said that he and his buddy had to figure out how to land the beast. They put on gloves (which I have in my boat) and his buddy grabbed the fish by the mouth and he grabbed it around the body and dragged it in the boat. I've made the mistake of grabbing channels and blues by the jaw and lost skin doing so. Those suckers have some strong jaws! He's lucky he doesn't have a broken hand if he's legit. Doc, how did you get your 80 lber in the boat? MrFish- how'd the 60lber make it in?

Until I hear something concrete debunking his story, he's good with me. After all, don't ALL fisherman lie???

UFM82


----------



## H2O Mellon

I heard the same the raido spot. From the excitement in his voice I think he's 100% legit. As far as the 60 foot hole, lets face it there is a couple not far from Downtown, just dowriver of Schmidt. If I caught that fish I'm not going to tell the exact lcoation, nor would any other catguy.


----------



## pendog66

UFM82 said:


> I knew the naysaters would chime in with suspicions. I heard the guy on WLW today. At face value, I'd say he's truthful. However, there could always be something amiss. However, at this point, I'm ok with his story. I know of two spots within sight of Downtown that are 60' deep. Who's to say what happened? Why must we second guess? It's not like he's going to claim a big reward.
> 
> The ONLY thing I heard in the story was this. He said that he and his buddy had to figure out how to land the beast. They put on gloves (which I have in my boat) and his buddy grabbed the fish by the mouth and he grabbed it around the body and dragged it in the boat. I've made the mistake of grabbing channels and blues by the jaw and lost skin doing so. Those suckers have some strong jaws! He's lucky he doesn't have a broken hand if he's legit. Doc, how did you get your 80 lber in the boat? MrFish- how'd the 60lber make it in?
> 
> Until I hear something concrete debunking his story, he's good with me. After all, don't ALL fisherman lie???
> 
> UFM82


naysaters?? im not saying it isnt legit, just that mark made some good points


----------



## skeeziks

Stupid question, is it a legit Ohio record, or Kentucky record?


----------



## Fishman

He was on WLW 700 AM Today around 11. Pretty sure he said he caught it in 40 foot of water no more than a 1/2 mile upriver of Schmidt. Think it's pretty gracious of him to give up that much info  Even though it's probably not true 

This fella also tried to trade it off to Bass Pro in Cinci for a new boat motor. They suggested he try the Missouri store (I think it was Missouri)... Missouri told them there was no way they could or would put that fish in the pond because "*It would eat everything in the tank*" So what does this guy go and do? Puts in his acre farm pond.... lol you can't make this stuff up. What does he think will happen?! Comedy gold.

THEN, BPS in Cinci contacted telling him they were reconsidering. But the fish is in his pond, so right now he isn't sure whats going to happen.

Awsome if this whole thing is true. What catfisherman here wouldn't want to release a trophy, like that, back to where it came from? 

96# in Ohio won't be beat for a LONG time, if ever. That is unless someone turns in "another" paylake fish... lol

I hope this is real.


----------



## Salmonid

While I am a bit of a naysayer, I was merely pointing out the handful of facts from "all" the serious catguys on here and other catfish boards who have all called and spoke with me, from the serious cat crowd, Id say most were as you call "naysayers" but like I said, I hope its legit and if so, good for them!! Just mentioning what a dozen ( more serious then me) serious cinci river cat guys were all discussing. I am just the messenger here..... Lets face it, it we all knew with every paypond in SW Ohio touting Blues and flatties over 100 lbs, you can bet every big fish caught was considered, even for a second, to be turned in as a record fish and with those big fish around, you can bet about every record for those two species will be heavily contested, IMHO.

Salmonid


----------



## C J Hughes

Well I knew the record from last year would'nt stand for a year too many 40 lb blues swimming in the river . BUT they have raised the bar one big jump my hat is off to them . Need to cut the bait into bigger chunks !


----------



## H2O Mellon

Honestly.... I dont care hwo he got or where he got it from. In the long run this is going to be GREAT for the Blue Cat fisheray. There will be no question about someone catching a 50-80 # Blue and wondering if its a record. Those fish will (hopefully) be released back into the river now.

After thinking about it, if DOug Maloney from District 5 went there to verify the fish I'm sure he's got some good pics. Lets hope this lands on the ODNR fishing license books next year.


----------



## Doctor

Great fish and an awesome catch, Kudo's to the Man that put it in the boat, everything in the book has to be right to put a beast like that in the boat.

Records are made to be broken and that one will fall at sometime or an other, Lynn's 88# Blue has held the record books since 2005 for the largest fish caught during a tournament, got beat Last year at the Bass Pro event in Memphis, but she still holds the title for the biggest fish landed by a woman during a tournament.

After looking at pictures I have seen that boat on the river before.

Putting the Blue in a pond I feel is a mistake but it's his fish and caught legal, surviving is going to be slim as that fish has spent his whole life in moving water, they don't chase down food they just sneak up and kill it on the spot, all the ones we have caught were always slow and deliberate when it came to taking a bait, not in any big hurry at all even when hooked.

I agree with Mark, glad that it is 96# that is going to save a ton of fish being killed because somebody chasing a record thinking they have it beat.

Mark most Blues school heavy during summer and winter there not as nomadic as Flatheads, most I have caught in one spot fishing is four and they were all around 30# but less than 40#.

Do I think there are plenty of those big fish in the Markland pool, you betcha there is and I believe that there are plenty of 100# plus fish in those waters. Hopefully at some time before I leave this world I'll catch that 100#, but I feel blessed at the huge fish Lynn and I have put in our boats over the years............Doc


----------



## Abu65

skeeziks said:


> Stupid question, is it a legit Ohio record, or Kentucky record?


Kentuckys state record:
Blue Catfish*
104 lbs.
Bruce W. Midkiff

Owensboro, KY
Ohio River,

Cannelton Dam

Tailwaters
08/28/99

Caught between Kentucky & Indiana


----------



## homebrew

How much would a paylake have to dole out for a 96 lb. catfish? I don't fish paylakes but it seems like a fish that rare and delicate would cost a fortune to purchase and transport. Are there really fish like that in paylakes?


----------



## Chuck P.

homebrew said:


> Are there really fish like that in paylakes?


There are a few paylakes that have monsters that big and, believe it or not, bigger!


----------



## Weatherby

From the regs:



> It is unlawful to transport and introduce any aquatic species (fish, invertebrate, plant) from one body of water to another.



Doesn't say anything about "public waters"




> It is unlawful to buy or sell any fish taken by angling from any water area in the state where an Ohio Fishing License is required.



I would imagine that "trading" for a boat motor would also fall into this catagory. 


It's a great fish and I congratulate him for the catch.


----------



## C J Hughes

Is it true that he caught it on moon eye ? They were up in the creek spawning big time last weekend . I must of caught 20 moon eye's on wax worms . But only caught 2 20 lb flatheads on cut moon eye . My son had one big fish on for about 5 min then it came off .


----------



## The Yeti

Historically, blues and flatheads grew to over 200 lbs so it's not impossible for one to get that big. Improbable but not impossible. I know that was years before people started keeping track of records so I guess we don't have any solid proof but you can't prove otherwise either.

A friend of mine is a recreational diver and has gone down to a few sunken barges and stuff in the Ohio and has told me stories of cats that have heads as wide as his chest. He's a decent size guy, about 6'2 and 200 lbs. He says they've gone as far as swimming right up to him and nudging him a couple times. As far as I know he doesn't have any reason to lie so I believe every word he says.

And a fish that big would swallow 10 lbers whole which probably explains why no one catches them. What I consider a decent catch and am reeling in, they're eating for dinner. When you're the top predator, you get to pick and choose your meals LOL.

Another little story I got here, my cousin's grandpa would tell us stories about when he was a kid growing up in Cairo, IL and how they would use live kittens on a trot line and catch fish that were taller and fatter than he was. I know the current blue cat world record was caught right in that area so who knows.

And if I was that guy who caught the 96 lber, I'd probably have done the same thing. Released it into my farm pond but with the intention of catching it again in a few weeks (after it had ate everything lol), and secretly putting it back into the river so it could live out the rest of its natural life. I'm not sure I'd even have reported it...I'd love to have the record but I hate killing something for no good reason.


----------



## fishdealer04

homebrew said:


> How much would a paylake have to dole out for a 96 lb. catfish? I don't fish paylakes but it seems like a fish that rare and delicate would cost a fortune to purchase and transport. Are there really fish like that in paylakes?


The one paylake out by me has 7 fish over 100 pounds in its 3 lakes. The first one that he got cost him about $2000 for it. So a paylake would fork out a nice sum of money for a fish like that. They could make that money back in a matter of weeks at $20 a pop to fish the lake.


I read that he caught it on skipjack. Any of the major baitfish could have caught that fish though, they eat anything and everything they can catch. Shad has been my go to bait this year, skipjack has not produced for me. My buddy has been catching a lot of fish on mooneye though 6 fish over 30 pounds this year so far on cut mooneye.


----------



## Joey209

homebrew said:


> How much would a paylake have to dole out for a 96 lb. catfish? I don't fish paylakes but it seems like a fish that rare and delicate would cost a fortune to purchase and transport. Are there really fish like that in paylakes?



Selling fish to Paylakes is illegal


----------



## BottomBouncer

I know for a fact that this guy is a car salesman at a local lot... In my car buying misadventures, let's just say integrity isn't a requirement.

There should be more requirements to claim a state record. I know a place, not a paylake, where I could go with a bucket of big live baits and have a state record flathead by the end of the week...I guess it takes a special type of person to brag about such achievements let alone claim it as a record.


----------



## pendog66

Joey209 said:


> Selling fish to Paylakes is illegal



yes it is but to answer his question commercial fisherman sell them for 2 dollars a pound.


----------



## livtofsh

got my big blue last yr i let it live to fight again


----------



## MuskieJim

Salmonid said:


> If it lives, It will take a fish that size only weeks to eat everthing in a pond and then slowly starve to death. I imagine a fish that size can eat at least 10 lbs of fish a day and a good 1 acre pond may only have 200 - 300 lbs of fish in it.
> Salmonid


I was thinking the EXACT same thing. Blues are big predators! Especially one of that size!


----------

